# Hilfe bei Countdown



## Jaboy (14. März 2013)

Guten Tag

ich will gerade das Programmieren mit Java lernen. Die Grundlagen davon kenn ich schon z.b das Vererbungsprinzip, was eigenschaften sind usw

Ich würde gerne jetzt mal einen simplen Countdown erstellen. Ich habe schon ein Countdown auf C# programmiert, jedoch fällt es mir schwer dies auch in Java zu programmieren.

und nun wollte ich fragen ob es hier wen gibt der ein Countdown programmieren könnte mit Kommentare
den er evlt. hochladen würde.

Der Countdown soll einfach schlicht sein, man gibt die Sek, Min, Std ein und von dort aus soll er runterzählen

*PS*: Bitte denkt nicht das es so rüber kommen soll das ihr meine Aufgaben machen müsst. Ich weiß nur das es z.B in C# recht simpel ist einen Countdown zu erstellen. So hab ich mir gedacht das es vill. in Java auch so einfach gehen würde (wenn man es kann) und es kurz schreiben könnte.


Hier ein Bild von meinem C# Countdown


----------



## genodeftest (14. März 2013)

Hi
Wenn du die Grundlagen von Java schon kennst, würde ich so vorgehen:
1. Die Dokumentation zur Klasse Timer lesen ( http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/misc/timer.html und http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/javax/swing/Timer.html )
2. Dir die Grundlagen von Swing, der Standard-GUI von Java aneignen, siehe http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/components/index.html . Die graphischen Komponenten Label, etc. solltest du aus C# ja schon kennen.

Alternativ zu 2. kannst du dir auch JavaFX ansehen, das langfristig Swing ablösen wird und eine Oberfläche bietet, die mehr an iPad und Windows8 erinnert (Animationen und so). Siehe dazu http://docs.oracle.com/javafx/ und http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javafx/documentation/index.html


----------

